# Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)



## Romy1975 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen,

 

Ich hoffe, das passt hier in die Rubrik. Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit EM, auch für den Teich, ich sprühe es alle 8 Wochen auf die Teichoberfläche auf. Ich dünge damit und besprüh die Pflanzen. Kennt es einer?

Hier gibt es einen Interessanten Bericht über die Stadt Münster, die mit Em eine Teichanlage saniert hat.
Außerdem ist es in Asien schon seit vielen Jahren bekannt, man hat dort sogar die Krankenwagen in der Tsunamie-Zeit desinfiziert. Es vernichtet schädliche Bakterien und gibt gute Bakterien ab.

http://shop.mikroveda.com/out/oxbas...rtikelpdf/gewaesserrestaurierung_muenster.pdf

LG Romy


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Hallo Romy

ein :willkommen an Dich und alle Networker

gib mal effektive Mikroorganismen in die Suchfunktion ein !          
den Durchbruch haben die MLM Vertreter bei den Gartenteichfreunden leider noch nicht geschafft.

http://www.wdr.de/tv/ardheim/sendungen/2008/februar/080203_4.phtml

liegt es am Produkt ....
oder sind wir nur Ignoranten   ?

immer noch quälen sich zu viele Leute :
mit falsch angelegten
falsch betriebenen ,
möglicherweise überbesetzten Teichen
oder fallen auf Versprechen der Teichfilter-
und Teichchemie-hersteller mit "dem Dollarzeichen im Auge" herein .

wo doch die Rettung so einfach ist .....  


Vielleicht übezeugt Du Sie !  

am Besten 
mit ausdruckstarken schönen Bildern ,
dazu allgemein wissenschaftlich haltbare Aussagen
und 
ohne Glauben zu müssen   


mfG

Bitte unbedingt auch den Film anschauen !








.


----------



## chromis (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Hi,

so ist das mit den ganzen esoterischen Produkten, ein paar Referenzen, ein Biologe oder ein Herr Doktor der ein paar pseudowissenschaftliche Erklärungen abgibt  und eine Menge Kohle für den Verkäufer.

Dein Stör war wohl nicht sehr beeindruckt von dem Zeug 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17987


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich möchte auf bereits gelaufene Diskussionen zum Thema EM/EMA hinweisen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6488/?q=effektive+mikro*
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13577/?q=effektive+mikro*
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3566/?q=effektive+mikro*

Das man solche Alleskönnern kritisch hinterfragt, sollte erlaubt sein, oder?
Homöopathie arbeitet mit sehr vielen vers. Stoffen.... bei EM sieht das m.M.n. etwas anders aus.


Ansonsten: Bitte bedenkt, dass wir alle (99%?) mit zu kleinen Teichen/Aquarien angefangen haben und fast allen mit Sicherheit auch in den Anfangszeiten Fische "hopps" gegangen sind!
*"Wer unter euch ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein... "*
Mir gefällt es ebenfalls nicht, dass hier tagtäglich von (teilweise) uneinsichtigen Tierhaltern über tote/kranke Fische geschrieben wird.
Aber macht es das Leben auch nur für einen einzigen dieser Fische besser, wenn wir den Knüppel rausholen und auf die Leute draufhauen, sodass sie sich wieder aus dem Forum zurückziehen?  
Sicher nicht! 

Da der Fachhandel es nicht schafft (schaffen will?), leisten wohl immer mehr die Internetforen für alle möglichen Themen die fachliche Beratung. Eigentlich traurig, aber dahin führt uns diese "Geiz ist Geil"-Mentalität nun mal.
Wie soll ein Händler denn noch leben, wenn nur beim billigsten gekauft wird? Wie soll dieser Billigheimer die eigentlich nötigen Fachkräfte bezahlen? Fachkräfte wollen nun mal mehr Lohn als studentische Aushilfskräfte.
Es spielt dabei eigentlich keine Rolle, ob ich Fische, Pflanzen, Farben, Baumaterial oder sonstwas kaufen.
Und auch ich nehme mich dabei nicht aus - denn ich bin nicht frei von Fehlern! Ganz sicher nicht.

Und jetzt muss ich dringend weg, sonst bekomm ich  von Schwiegerma.


----------



## Romy1975 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Suppiii, die beste Feststellung in dem traid. Herr Jemineh!!! Tiere können keinen Placebo Effekt haben, darum wirk Homöopathie und auch EM. Ich muss jetzt weg, 4 __ Störe kaufen, die ich dann in meinem Teich zwangshalten werde 

Ich berichte morgen über ein Ereignis mit EM-Keramik-Pipes und meinen Hunden.

Gruß Romy


----------



## Dr.J (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Hallo,

ich habe mal die ganzen OFF-TOPIC- Beiträge *hierher* verschoben.

So, nun bitte weiter mit dem ursprünglichen Thema EM.


----------



## juergen-b (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

hy zusammen,

grundsätzlich glaube ich nicht an die wirkung von EM ........ verschiedenen feldversuche im bekantenkreis brachten die unterschiedlichsten ergebnisse von "spitze" bis "wirkungslos" waren wirklich alle meinungen vertreten.

die grundsätzliche problematik bei unseren hobbymäßig durchgeführten versuchen dürfte die vergleichbarkeit sein ....... eigentlich sind NIE min. 2 teichen mit identischen gebenheiten vorhanden um einmal "mit" und "ohne" EM reale vergleichssituationen darzustellen. 

wer will wissen ob sich ohne nicht die identische wirkung eingestellt hätte ?

*grundsätzlich bin ich ein gegner von dingen und stoffen die ich regelmäßig nachdosieren muß, da sie anscheinend in meinem biologischen system nicht überlebensfähig sind, bzw. nicht in der lage, sich in außreichender form zu vermehren.*


----------



## Redlisch (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Hiho,

welche Wirkung wird denn im Teich erwartet ?

Das liesst sich ja doch alles sehr abenteuerlich.... 
macht EM Kunstdünger und Chemikalien überflüssig; sondern auch die Kompostierung bis hin zu Plastik wird zeitlich um ein Vielfaches reduziert (auch Teichfolie ? *g; In Kläranlagen löst EM ohne aufwändige Filter, Aufbereitung und Lagerung von nicht-recycelbaren Substanzen, die Verschmutzung buchstäblich in Luft auf ; EM nutzt Gammastrahlen und ultraviolette Strahlen als Energiequelle - Ausbringung von EM innerhalb weniger Jahre eine Senkung der Radioaktivität um 15% erreicht werden; EM erhöht den Wirkungsgrad der Verbrennungsmotoren bei Autos und reinigt deren Abgase  :shock  ; In Baumaterial mit verwendet, sorgt es für mehr Stabilität

Also ich weis nicht so recht... die EierlegendeWollmilchSau ?

Axel

PS: Vielleicht einfach mal bischen Hefe und Buttermilch in den Teich schütten, das sind ja die Hauptbestandteile vom EM, müsste doch dann die gleiche Wirkung haben.


----------



## Romy1975 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Teichsanierung mit EM 	
Jeder Teich und jedes Gewässer ist ein eigener Organismus! Natürliche Teiche haben durch einen ausreichenden Zulauf (Quelle oder Grundwasser) noch eine gute Wasserversorgung, wenn auch nicht immer unbelastet. Werden solche Gewässer allerdings bei Hochwasser (bei Nähe zu Fließgewässern) regelmäßig überflutet, sind sie im Regelfall von Wasser mit hohen Nährstoffgehalten (auch Giften) in das Sediment als belastet einzustufen. Solche Gewässer sind kaum zu sanieren.

Andere natürliche stehende Gewässer sind mit EM gut sanierbar. Voraussetzung ist, daß diese Teiche nicht zu stark verlandet und schadstofffrei sind und daß die Wasseroberfläche nicht zu stark bewachsen ist.
Hoher Fischbesatz und dadurch Einbringen von viel Futter sind unbedingt zu vermeiden! Bei dem Stoffwechsel von Eiweiß ( Fischkot, Fischfutter, Pflanzenreste ) entstehen Phosphat und Stickstoff Ammonium (NH4 ) und Ammoniak (NH3 ). Ammoniak ist hoch giftig. Es entsteht im Wasser bei einem pH über 7. Werte über pH 7 und hoher Nährstoffgehalt führen immer zu Veralgung.

Einträge in das Sediment durch Laub, Staub, Pflanzen-und Futterrresten führen neben einem Überangebot an Nährstoffen (Stickstoff, Phosphat) zu einer Unterversorgung des Wassers mit Sauerstoff. Auch hierdurch wird das Algenwachstum gefördert.

Absterbende Teile von Wasserpflanzen und Laub müssen in kleinen stehenden Gewässern laufend von der Wasseroberfläche abgefischt werden.

Stehende Gewässer, die keinen natürlichen Zulauf haben, sollten nur mit Regenwasser nachgefüllt werden. Leitungswasser hat aus technischen Gründen normaler Weise einen pH leicht über 7


In allen Teichen bilden sich aus organischen Materialien (Laub, Staub, Futter- und Pflanzenresten) sehr bald Sedimente, die großteils aus Faulschlämmen bestehen. Durch diese Faulschlämme entwickeln sich Sauerstoffmangel, hohe pH-Werte und hohe Stickstoffgehalte, die ein Algenwachstum fördern. Deshalb sollten solche Faulschlämme aufgelöst werden.

Ergeben mehrere pH-Messungen im Teichwasser Werte über pH 8, müssen Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, um diese Werte zu senken. Dies kann in kleinen Teichen durch teilweisen Wasseraustausch erreicht werden. Nur mit Regenwasser auffüllen (pH 5,6-6,5). Urgesteinsmehl (250 g) mit EM-Keramikpulver vermischt (50 g) je m3 Wasser können den pH-Wert ebenfalls senken. Nun erst sollte mit EMa weiterbehandelt werden.
Damit das EMa in das Sediment gelangt, muß es an Trägerstoffe gebunden werden.

Für große Teiche:
Hierzu eignen sich sehr gut Tongittersteine, Blähtonsteine oder ähnliche poröses Material, das einige Stunden in unverdünntes EMa eingelegt wird. Danach werden die Steine langsam in das Sediment abgesenkt ( 1 Stein/ 10m² Grundfläche). Zusätzlich eine Anwendung wie in kleinen Teichen.

Für kleine Teiche:
Eine Mischung aus Urgesteinsmehl und Keramikpulver (siehe oben), mit EMa zu einer Paste angerührt und gut verteilt ins Wasser geworfen, wird das EMa ebenfalls mit in das Sediment absenken.

EMa Gesamtbedarf für beide Teichgrößen: Für starkbelastete Teiche kann der Gesamtbedarf an EMa bis 1 Liter/m3 betragen. Diese Restmengen sind mit Teichwasser vorverdünnt nach Sonnenuntergang oder bei bedecktem Himmel gut verteilt oberflächlich in das Wasser einzuspülen. EMa für die Anwendung in stehenden Gewässern immer mit 10 % weniger Zuckerrohrmelasse als üblich ansetzen!
Copyright Adolf Daenecke 2004

Copyright (c) by Windmöller Naturprodukte
Heute schon gelebt ?....

EM-Keramik besteht aus Ton, in dem EM bzw. EMX- das sind effektive Mikroorganismen - unter Luftabschluß bei 1000°C eingebrannt sind. In vielen Versuchen hat sich gezeigt, daß unter anaeroben Bedingungen Photosynthesebakterien und auch einige Milchsäurebakterien sehr hohe Temperaturen überleben und so, eingeschlossen in der Keramik, ihre lebensfördernden Informationen über das Wasser an Pflanzen, Tiere und Menschen weitergeben können. Diese Wirkung beruht unter anderem auch auf der vitalisierenden und reinigenden langwelligen Infrarotstrahlung aus der Keramik, die durch Ionenaustausch und Tilgung von schädlichen Informationen in den Wassermolekülen, den reinen Originalzustand des Wassers wieder herzustellen vermag, und auf der Entwicklung von lebensfördernden und fäulnisverhindernden Bakterien in einem entsprechend günstigem Umfeld.

EM-Keramik besitz dazu die außergewöhnliche Fähigkeit zur Antioxdation, das heißt, es kann nicht nur Oxidation verhindern, sondern bereits erfolgte Oxidation rückgängig machen. Eingebrachte Stoffe wie Chlor oder Fluor werden abgebunden und ausgetrieben. 
EM-Keramik Pipes im Gartenteich: Alles Wasser, ob im Gartenteich, im Brunnen oder in der Regentonne können mit EM-Keramik Pipes regenerativ (aufbauend) informiert werden. Als grobe Dosierung ( dies hängt aber von vielen Faktoren, wie Wasserqualität, pH-Wert des Wassers und Lage des Behälters ab )gelten für je 5 m³ ein Beutel kleine Pipes oder zwei 35mm Pipes. Zu diesem Bereich sollte um Beratung von Ihrem Regionalberater ersucht werden. 

Quelle: http://www.janatur-pur.de/start.htm?info-veranstaltungen.htm

Bericht Romy :Zu den Pipes!! Ich habe am Anfang auch gedacht, och, was fürn Mist. Ich habe dann 5 Pipes in den Wassernapf meiner Hunde getan. Die Hunde haben 3 Tage nicht von diesem Napf getrunken, ich habe dann immer Leckerlis reingeworfen und so haben sie sich gewöhnt. Die Pipes geben Schwingungen ans Wasser ab, so wie auch Wasserverwirbler das Wasser energetisieren. Bekanntlich ist das Wasser in der Lage Informationen zu speichern. (Hat nix mit Esotherik zu tun, nämlich mikroskopisch nachweisbar).

Ich habe im Übrigen seit 2 Jahren keine Fadenalgen mehr im Teich, nachdem ich Em-Pond eingebracht habe. Auf Zufall?

In jeder Wasserflasche, in allem was verkalken kann, habe ich die Dinger liegen und ich habe nie Kalkränder!
 Noch was: Meine Kühltruhe ist letzten Sommer ausgefallen, ich musste ganz viel Frischfleisch (Hunde) wegwerfen, es war Hochsommer, nach Tonnenleerung und spülen stank die Tonne immer noch wie die Pest. EM versprüht, nach einer Stunde war der Gestank weg.

So, LG Romy Viel Spaß beim Zweifeln.


----------



## Joachim (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

@Romy
Also meine Zystenniere sollte ja auch schon von nem Ziegenfell geheilt werden und manchmal geb auch ich ein :beeten  ab - aber glaubst du tatsächlich an das  von dir geschriebene?  

Ich sachs mal so - sollte etwas von deinem Glauben an EM doch noch auf mich abfärben, dann hat mich das:



> EM-Keramik besitz dazu die außergewöhnliche Fähigkeit zur Antioxdation, das heißt, es kann nicht nur Oxidation verhindern, sondern bereits erfolgte Oxidation rückgängig machen.



... zu einer Marktlücke geführt.


----------



## karsten. (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*



			
				Romy1975 schrieb:
			
		

> ...........
> So, LG Romy Viel Spaß beim Zweifeln.




 


bleibt die Frage :

warum entzieht sich eine nachprüfbare Wirkung
(nicht die unterstellte Wirkungsweise)
allen wissenschaftlichen Versuchen Dritter


----------



## Eugen (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*



			
				Romy1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Werte über pH 7 und hoher Nährstoffgehalt führen *immer* zu Veralgung..



Dann hätten wir ja alle Algenteiche.  
Den geringsten Einfluß auf Algenwachstum hat wohl der pH-Wert.



			
				Romy1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Einträge in das Sediment durch Laub, Staub, Pflanzen-und Futterrresten führen neben einem Überangebot an Nährstoffen (Stickstoff, Phosphat) zu einer Unterversorgung des Wassers mit Sauerstoff. Auch hierdurch wird das Algenwachstum gefördert.



Was ist bitte eine "Unterversorgung" mit Sauerstoff ?



			
				Romy1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Absterbende Teile von Wasserpflanzen und Laub müssen in kleinen stehenden Gewässern laufend von der Wasseroberfläche abgefischt werden..



Das hab ich noch nie gemacht,und trotzdem seit Jahren keine Schwebealgen und nur gaanz wenige Fadenalgen




			
				Romy1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Ergeben mehrere pH-Messungen im Teichwasser Werte über pH 8, müssen Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, um diese Werte zu senken.



Kleine Einführung in die Chemie :
Der pH - bestimmende Faktor in einem Pflanzenteich ist die Kohlensäure. Diese ist eine 2-wertige Säure, deren mittlerer pK-Wert bei ca. 8,3 liegt.
Deshalb wird sich der pH auf diesen Wert einpendeln.




			
				Romy1975 schrieb:
			
		

> EM-Keramik besitz dazu die außergewöhnliche Fähigkeit zur Antioxdation, das heißt, es kann nicht nur Oxidation verhindern, sondern bereits erfolgte Oxidation rückgängig machen. Eingebrachte Stoffe wie Chlor oder Fluor werden abgebunden und ausgetrieben.



Chlor und Fluor sind Edelgase, wie werden die ins Wasser gebracht   

Antioxidantien können eine Oxidation nicht rückgängig machen, sie puffern die freien Sauerstoffradikale lediglich ab.
Sollte die EM-Keramik wirklich dazu in der lage sein, wäre sie nobelpreiswürdig.

Und dass EMa schädliche Bakkis vernichtet und gute Bakkis hervorbringt, glaub ich ebensowenig, wie das Gedächtnis von wasser,das man unter dem Mikroskop  sieht.


Gruß eines Zweiflers


----------



## Armin (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Ahoi Eugen,

ohne Fischbesatz ist vieles einfacher 

Gruß Armin


----------



## juergen-b (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

bitte nicht schon wieder schlagen, nur meine meinung  





> Freie Übersetzung des Textes Top 10 Traits of the Pseudoscientist aus dem Internet)
> 
> Die Gesellschaft erbrütet gerade eine neue Art von "Intellekt": Den Pseudowissenschaftler. Zu faul, echte Arbeit zu leisten, um ein Thema zu erforschen, ist der Pseudowissenschaftler mit starker Neugier, einem aufgeblasenen Ego, und einer Dosis von Paranoia gegenüber Autoritäten bewaffnet. Kombiniert mit seinem flickerlteppichartigem Zugang zu Medien-gefilterten wissenschaftlichen "Tatsachen" (sofern Sie noch als solche bezeichnet werden können, nachdem die Medien sie aufbereitet haben) und seinem Wunsch nach Profit, stellt der Pseudowissenschaftler mit gewisser Wahrscheinlichkeit die neue Gefahr von morgen bezüglich der Bewahrung des Wissens dar.
> 
> ...



Edit by Dr.J: Bitte Copyright beachten! Keine kompletten Texte zitieren, sondern nur anreissen und auf Link verweisen. Danke.


----------



## Eugen (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi Eugen,
> 
> ohne Fischbesatz ist vieles einfacher
> 
> Gruß Armin




stimmt 

was bei dir der teure Filter erledigt, machen bei mir die Pflanzen.  

  oder nimmst du auch EMa


----------



## Armin (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Hy Eugen,

nein, aber ich stehe mit dem Autor des Berichtes im Koikurier in Kontakt. Der schwört drauf gegen Fadenalgen, obwohl er eigentlich ein diplomierter Naturwissenschaftler ist, der zu Anfang auch sehr skeptisch die EMA selbst angesetzt hat.

Gruß Armin


----------



## juergen-b (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Eugen,
> 
> nein, aber ich stehe mit dem Autor des Berichtes im Koikurier in Kontakt. Der schwört drauf gegen Fadenalgen, obwohl er eigentlich ein *diplomierter Naturwissenschaftler* ist, der zu Anfang auch sehr skeptisch die EMA selbst angesetzt hat.
> 
> Gruß Armin



willi,

ist elektroingenieur ........ oder gibt es mehrere autoren ?


----------



## Armin (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

und ich dachte, er sei Physiker:crazy 


Naja egal auf jeden Fall eher skeptisch gewesen gegenüber EMA :beeten 

BtW: Der Elektroingnieur steht dem Naturwissenschaftler sehr nahe !!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Romy1975 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

What ever! Infos stammen nicht von mir, sondern siehe Quelle. Allerdings, wenn ihr keinen Brunnen habt, kommt denn z.B. (außer PFT) kein Chlor mit Frischwasser durch Wasserleitung in den Teich? Grüße


----------



## Eugen (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*



			
				Romy1975 schrieb:
			
		

> What ever! Infos stammen nicht von mir, sondern siehe Quelle. Allerdings, wenn ihr keinen Brunnen habt, kommt denn z.B. (außer PFT) kein Chlor mit Frischwasser durch Wasserleitung in den Teich? Grüße



Tja, Nicole, ich hab etwas mehr erwartet.   
Viel war das als Antwort nun nicht.

Zumindest reicht es nicht ganz aus, um meine Zweifel zu zerstreuen.  

Btw. :Trinkwasser wird bei uns schon lange nicht mehr gechlort. 

Hast du auch ein Bild von dem Wassergedächtnis ?
Mich würde die Auflösung des Mikroskops interessieren.


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Servus Eugen
[OT]Kann zwar nichts mit EMa anfangen  , habe aber noch eine so "Mystische Wasseraufbereitung".
Muß mich outen, benutze dieses Wasser auch, habe so ein Gerät in der Wasserleitung hängen.[/OT]


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Servus Helmut,

und - nützt es was? 

Ist das Wasser besser als ohne, hast Du weniger Falten nach dem Waschen oder brauchst Du keinen Kaffee mehr zum Wachwerden? 

Wenn Du alle drei Fragen mit "Ja" beantworten kannst, will ich auch so ein Ding. 

Ich würde es dann tauschen gegen einen kleines schwarzes, das - an der Benzinleitung angebracht - die Moleküle so ordnen soll, dass Du mehr Kilometer aus dem Benzin holst. 

Interesse? 

Liebe Grüße 
Elschen, die lieber bei ihren Vodoo-Püppchen bleibt


----------



## Redlisch (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Hallo,
da fällt mir ein das ich auch so ein Ding an die Wasserleitung mal gemacht habe, läuft sogar noch.

Ich hatte es mal zu Testzwecken drangebaut, da mein Vater davon 2 hatte und meinte das es was bringt. Um ihm im Feldversuch das Gegenteil zu beweisen hatte ich es vorschriftsmässig angebaut.

Ich glaube ja aus Erfahrung nur das was ich auch selber sehe und nachvollziehen kann 

Ergebniss war natürlich wie erwartet, der gleiche Kalk an den Wasserhähnen wie immer, auch unsere Kaffeemaschine / Wasserkocher mussten im gleichen Turnus entkalkt werden ...

Axel


----------



## Eugen (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

jetzt schweift ihr aber ab  

zurück zum Thema


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Kennt ihr schon die neue Tauchpumpe von Oase mit integriertem
Jungbrunnen?

Wenn die Fische da drunter schwimmen werden Sie wieder ganz
klein und fangen von neuem zu wachsen an.

Zu großer Teichbesatz ist damit kein Problem mehr.
     

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Redlisch (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt schweift ihr aber ab
> 
> zurück zum Thema



Nicht ganz, EM = Effektives Magnetfeld  

Axel


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Servus Elschen

Dreimal ein klares NEIN  

Es schmeckt gleich, die Falten "bügelt" es auch nicht weg   und Kaffee brauch ich trotzdem noch zum wach werden  .

Aber ..........:
Effektiv, die Kaffeemaschine (Filterautomat) muß jetzt nur mehr alle drei Monate entkalkt werden, früher war es zumindest einmal im Monat. Keine Kalkränder bei Tropfen die im Bad auf den Armaturen bleiben. 
Subjektiv, das Wasser spürt sich weicher an (z.B. beim Duschen), das Pflanzenwachstum ist besser, die Wäsche ist "flaumiger".

Man glaubt halt dran.

Es gibt aber auch solche Berichte.


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

Sorry Eugen  

Aber Ihr schreibt so schnell  

Aber du hast Recht,

*Zurück zum Thema​*


----------



## flohkrebs (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: OFF-TOPIC-Beiträge - Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM)*

hallo!
Mir wurden im Frühling wegen massenweise Fadenalgen im Teich zu EM geraten.. (damit das Wasser nicht kippt)
Ganz natürlich angeblich - und mir wurde dazu gesagt, daß ich diese EM selber vermehren kann - in einem Warmwasserauquarium...
Wir haben einen Forellenteich - also kaltes Wasser!!
Wenn es längere Zeit über 20 Grad kriegt, sterben leider auch alle Fische - kann man dann gar nichts mehr machen, wäre eine Naturkatastrophe  
Jedenfalls:
ich hab keine EM genommen, weil Lebewesen, die ein Warmwasseraquarium zum Vermehren brauchen, die sind in einem Forellenteich fehl am Platz!!
Gott sei Dank fließt ein Bächlein in unseren Teich, und ich denke mal, daß wir von dort unsere EM bekommen haben!!
Lokal angepasste, vermehrungsfähige, einheimische und kostenlose EM aus der freien Wildbahn!!
Weiß jetzt nicht, wie die Gesetzeslage aussieht:
Aber das beste ist eine Flasche Wasser aus einem gut funktionierenden Teich aus der Gegend als "Impfung" und alle nötigen Mikroorganismen sollten sich dann eigentlich ganz selbstständig weitervermehren....
oder?
unser "Fadenalgenproblem" hat sich erledigt, den Forellen geht es gut - auch den Bachflohkrebsen...
hätte ich EM genommen, wäre es dann *wegen* EM, daß alles im Lot ist???

liebe Grüsse!


----------

